# PhotoPimping



## Timo710 (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey, since a few weeks I have really been getting a hang of how to spice up some pictures with Paint shop pro.
So I thought let's see who is the best at pimping a picture.
There is only one rule : no other objects can be added to a picture, adding new text is allowed.
Also make sure you post the original picture so we can compare what you have added!
I'll start
Before:-----------------------------------------------------------------After:


----------



## Harsky (Jan 29, 2007)

What? No object allowed? Oh noes.


----------



## Costello (Jan 29, 2007)

You did a great job. I won't participate though, because I don't have any graphic skill at all


----------



## Harsky (Jan 29, 2007)

CHEER UP EMO GANGSTA


----------



## butaro (Jan 29, 2007)

whats the orange drool coming from his mouth?


----------



## corbs132 (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm in. We need a sticky!

 When you upped the contrast like 75%, try usin a layer mask to fix his mouth, it makes it so that part isn't contrasted.


----------



## Harsky (Jan 29, 2007)

QUOTE(butaro @ Jan 29 2007 said:


> whats the orange drool coming from his mouth?


Orange soda.... WHO LOVES IT?


----------



## corbs132 (Jan 29, 2007)

TALIB LOVE ORANGE SODA! HE DO HE DO HE DO HE DO OO


----------



## Teun (Jan 29, 2007)

Kel loves orange soda!


----------



## corbs132 (Jan 29, 2007)

GREAT IDEA! goodburger/keenan and kel photo compo!


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 29, 2007)

My entry.. I win!




Ye be handin' over that thar fine orange soda, ye will!


----------



## Verocity (Jan 29, 2007)

I love orange soda, I do, I do, I doo-ewww.


----------



## Danieluz (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## Kyoji (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Jan 29 2007 said:


> I love orange soda, I do, I do, I doo-ewww.



WHO LOVES ORANGE SODA?


----------



## jdub2027 (Jan 29, 2007)

.


----------



## Kyoji (Jan 29, 2007)

Photoshop, using the stamp tool. It's a pretty sloppy job.


----------



## jdub2027 (Jan 29, 2007)

.


----------



## Verocity (Jan 29, 2007)

Kel loves orange soda.

btw nice clone stamp.


----------



## Kyoji (Jan 29, 2007)

Yea, clone stamp.


----------



## Timo710 (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Danieluz @ Jan 29 2007 said:


>


If you didn't change the face to a chinese one this one would be suitable.


NOTE:
YOU DON'T HAVE TO USE THAT TALIB KWELI PICTURE I USED , YOU CAN USE ANY PICTURE YOU LIKE AS LONG AS YOU DON'T ADD NEW OBJECTS TO THAT PICTURE, ALSO MAKE SURE YOU KEEP THE ORIGINAL PICTURE SO WE CAN CHECK OUT HOW MUCH YOU HAVE PIMPED THE PICTURE UP

Also for the spamming folks:
Comeone guys, If your making that kinda posts you know you can get banned.


----------



## Elfish (Jan 31, 2007)

looks omg cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thx alot


----------



## corbs132 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## mthrnite (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry to Timo710, I know you're being serious, I will redeem myself this evening with a sincere entry.
Other Discussions area often gets overshadowed by it's loudest child..
THE TESTING AREA!
Kudos to you for trying to steer it back..


----------



## Harsky (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE(corbs132 @ Jan 31 2007 said:


>


OMG. YOU BROKE TEH RULES. YOU ADDED AN OBJECT.


----------



## corbs132 (Jan 31, 2007)

no, i merely modded his face. i took the small bit of orange soda on his face and evolved it!


----------



## corbs132 (Jan 31, 2007)

graffiti style yo


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## corbs132 (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice idea! btw taking requests, someone give an idea ill make it happen.


----------



## OrR (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Jan 31 2007 said:


>


----------



## Timo710 (Feb 2, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jan 31 2007 said:


> Sorry to Timo710, I know you're being serious, I will redeem myself this evening with a sincere entry.
> Other Discussions area often gets overshadowed by it's loudest child..
> THE TESTING AREA!
> Kudos to you for trying to steer it back..


Well I give up, I won't be posting any serious topics in here just react to the newsposts....


Sigh* why won't spammers get banned this is the : Computer Graphics and Art section , not the spam or testing section.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## dEC0DED (Feb 2, 2007)

YAY!!! doing mine right now


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Timo710 @ Feb 2 2007 said:


> Well I give up, I won't be posting any serious topics in here just react to the newsposts....
> 
> Sigh* why won't spammers get banned this is the : Computer Graphics and Art section , not the spam or testing section.


Don't give up too quick. Some threads take a while to evolve. People (including myself) are prone to joke around in this section. It's hard for a serious thread in here to  take root, but it's not impossible. I'd like to see it become a helpful area for those working on their art/Photoshop skills. Since I'm moderating it now, I'll try to steer it that way, but I'm not adverse to people having their fun (again, including myself) so I won't be quick to boot the jokesters.

I've been working with Paths in Photoshop for the first time, trying to get a handle on the concept and hopefully making my life easier in the long run. There's a learning curve involved though, especially since I've always been a "bitmap" kinda guy, and have generally shied away from structured graphics.
With that in mind, here's what I've been doing with your pic.


----------



## dEC0DED (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## Timo710 (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Timo710 @ Feb 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I give up, I won't be posting any serious topics in here just react to the newsposts....
> ...


WOW, I Never expected this topic to ever take of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
deC0DED you got me off guard , thats great! how dit you fix up the Talib Kweli logo? Which font is that?
Mthrnite, I like your style, but you could have done something with the background.


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 6, 2007)

talib kweli  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wish i could make photo shop stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 unless you guys want stickmen


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 2 2007 said:


> People are prone to joke around in this section. It's hard for a serious thread in here to take root


Um, since when? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Look through the archives, OT and Graphics normally retain some form of sanity. It's nice to see people taking an interest in graphics, but slap-on animated domo-kuns belong in testing and should bloody well stay there!


----------



## scdsone (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## mthrnite (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Feb 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > People are prone to joke around in this section. It's hard for a serious thread in here to take root
> ...


ok, ok, by "people" I was specifically referring to "me". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seriously, I've seen a few cool threads that actually have helped me, and a lot of "check out my sig" threads. I'd like more of the former, while retaining the latter. I mean, if you've got a cool sig you're proud of, show it off, talk about how you made it, what you learned in the process, etc...
I'm working hard to become something akin to an artist in the graphic field, and I know there's some god-like artists on this board. I just wanna see more, and learn more hopefully.. so shoot me.
Again, I've got no problem with the jokers, the guy who slapped on the domo-kun might've been pretty happy he managed it, best not to discount it out of hand. The element of "play" is important I think, in starting and staying on a path to artistry, I might be wrong, but it's helped me a lot with my music to just fart around a lot on nonsense. Actually some of my more nonsensical pieces ended up being the deepest when all was said and done.

Did I over-explain myself too much, too little, or just the right amount.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 6 2007 said:


> Seriously, I've seen a few cool threads that actually have helped me, and a lot of "check out my sig" threads. I'd like more of the former, while retaining the latter.


They're the two things that should actually be here: sig request and feedback threads belong in graphics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's the testing joke-style posts I was complaining about. Sure it's fun and sometimes educational to play around but testing's become the photoshop playground (it used to be an infrequently used place to check if your sig link was displaying correctly but it's evolved since then) so it has more place over there than here.

(And that was just the right amount of explaining  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## HelloKitty (Feb 6, 2007)

okay.. let me try


----------



## Kyoji (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE(scdsone @ Feb 6 2007 said:


>


BRAVO!
Looks EXACTLY like this friend I had in middle school. Crazy!


----------



## trepid (Feb 6, 2007)

I really have to stop finding things to do other than work


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 7, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jan 29 2007 said:


> My entry.. I win!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAhAHAHA!!!!!!! I love your sweet skillz yo!!
I have a confession... I HATE GHETTOSHOP!!


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 7, 2007)

Well, I tried like forever (at least 45 minutes) to make the subject merge into the background. Looks like crap around the cap and cheek still... hmmm.. maybe if I use a small brush set to "color" mode and do some blue around the edge... then fade it till it looks right... I'll try that. Maybe it's just the background looks so fakey, idunno.




edit: ok that helped a little, plus a little smudging to make the brim look less blurry.


----------



## Golds (Feb 7, 2007)

here is mine


----------



## Qith (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(corbs132 @ Jan 31 2007 said:


> Nice idea! btw taking requests, someone give an idea ill make it happen.


Resize your avatar so it doesn't look like crap with the automatic nearest neighbour resizing, then go to your GBATemp settings and adjust them to display it with the corresponding proper size!


----------



## Opium (Feb 8, 2007)

I simply call it 'Our Environment'


----------



## Qith (Feb 11, 2007)

I HEREBY CONTRIBUTE TO THY CAUSE


----------



## Harsky (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Qith @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> I HEREBY CONTRIBUTE TO THY CAUSE


YOU GET ONE GOLD STAR... and first pick of toy from the toy chest.


----------



## Qith (Feb 11, 2007)

I'll take the lego plz kthx.


----------



## Harsky (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Qith @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> I'll take the lego plz kthx.


There are 1000 pieces and one of them has been eaten by a kid, shat out and placed back into the pile... do you still want it?


----------



## Qith (Feb 11, 2007)

Does it have Technic stuff?


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 11, 2007)

Too Sweet!


----------



## Qith (Feb 11, 2007)

Encore. I tried to produce some kind of correct refraction on the bottle, but I guess I sucked. >


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 11, 2007)

how'd u add shadow?


----------



## Qith (Feb 11, 2007)

Lots of pen tool, layer mask and blend mode usage. I think I used a dark brown and the 'Soft Light' blend mode for the major part of the shadow. And Transform -> Distort to, well, distort the shape a bit.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 12, 2007)

He's gay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kyoji (Feb 12, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Feb 12 2007 said:


> He's gay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


"...this is quite often referred to as the "Dénouement" or "Falling Action"..."


----------



## Timo710 (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Feb 6 2007 said:


> okay.. let me try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, this is really remarkeble, you actually made it look like there never was a face on Talibs body.

Great work, Really a talent you have there.


----------

